# Baked Beans??



## Arnie (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey All.. 

Just wanted to ask if baked beans are gud for ya and with bulking. i been having a can with few pieces of bread lately .. they have protein 99% fat free heaps of carbs , fibre, iron. etc just wanted to knwo if there ok while bulking..

Cheers.. Arnie


----------



## blic (Jan 19, 2006)

I would think, it does have alot of protein but also baked beans have alot of sugar.. If you like beans, why not try boiling yourself some blackeye beans or pinto beans with some ham-hocks, ham or some kind of pork!
Good stuff...not alot of work involve and there great for leftover.


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 19, 2006)

Should be pretty good for you.  Check the sodium and the sugar contents.  I figure everybody has to have a cheat food for when nothing is around and you are starving like a Biafran orphan.    Mine, during this cycle,has been peanut butter.  LOL


----------



## KILLA (Jan 19, 2006)

Baked beans are fine for bulking. You will get more bloat though. They sure are tasty. I would lean more towards frijoles negros though. Much better for you.

Your family members may not appeciate all the beans though!

I ate 3 bowls of pinto beans the other day and I still have the worst gas ever. I lock the windows in my truck when my family is in there. They hate me.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 19, 2006)

LOL yeh.. everyone at work cop it.. badd gas.. so should i cut down on the baked beans.. i been having them everyday 2 cans of 220g with some bread lol this week only tho.. i'll see wat else i can replace them wit. buy i love them so much i didnt know they would be a bad thing as well...    so few times a week should be fine as a lunch time snack? name some other foods i can replace it with because they fill me up..


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 19, 2006)

I love baked beans also 

full of sugar n sodium


----------



## Arnie (Jan 19, 2006)

LOL hehe yeh .. guess im gona have to cut them down..


----------

